# Appeal to PTSB Appeals Panel rejected; Now complaining to FSO



## Sandra (1 Mar 2016)

Hi we appealed the derisory amount of compensation we received we got our reply from the appeal panel on Monday basically a 6 liner from PTSB saying we couldnt prove that the bank had put any undue financial pressure on us during this time. We were so under pressure we are currently in a restructing mortgage with PTSB which will add years to the life of our mortgage - very angry!


----------



## AAM_User (2 Mar 2016)

Are you now free to go legal with them Sandra, or was that it?


----------



## Sandra (3 Mar 2016)

AAM_User said:


> Are you now free to go legal with them Sandra, or was that it?


I am not sure I have the energy to fight them through court to be honest, I think what annoys me most is that they have proven over and over that they are not sorry but sorry they were caught! I feel the legal route may be lenghty and costly and every spare penny is needed at the moment


----------



## birdie (7 Mar 2016)

Sandra, that's so disappointing. Did you use PTSBs appeals forms and did you have any legal advise/assistance in compiling your appeal? Would you not consider sending your appeal to the FSO, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Sandra (8 Mar 2016)

We are going to pursue it with the FSO as bridie says nothing to lose, we did have some legal advise and we were advised to pursue it through the correct channels first, as we are only appealling our compensation.  We did use the PTSB appeals form and also sent in supporting documents, PTSB stated throughout their submission to the appeals board that we had never missed a payment and therefore we were not under undue financial hardship.


----------



## Bronte (8 Mar 2016)

Sandra said:


> *I am not sure I have the energy to fight them through court to be honest*, I think what annoys me most is that they have proven over and over that they are not sorry but sorry they were caught! I feel the legal route may be lenghty and costly and every spare penny is needed at the moment



That's what this game is about Sandra.  Every day people drop out of it as it's just too much to keep on fighting.


----------



## elbo (6 Apr 2016)

Hi Sandra I'm just interested to see how u are getting on. I have yet to begin my appeal I just don't know where to start ....


----------



## birdie (26 Apr 2016)

Sandra, just wondering if you have been through FSO process yet and if so what was the outcome? It looks like this is the route I have to take as my appeal was refused. However, if this is just another time wasting process and I would prefer to take my case to court. I currently have a barrister looking at my case.


----------



## Sandra (27 Apr 2016)

birdie said:


> Sandra, just wondering if you have been through FSO process yet and if so what was the outcome? It looks like this is the route I have to take as my appeal was refused. However, if this is just another time wasting process and I would prefer to take my case to court. I currently have a barrister looking at my case.


Birdie, I sent our completed form to FSO early last week, to be honest it took us a bit of time to get our heads around going through our story again, I really dont hold out any hope from the FSO but our solicitor advised us to exhaust all avenues and 'make a paper trail' before going to court, he said court could be expensive as PTSB will probably fight every case. We are only appealing our compensation as we luckly recieved a good tracker rate (thankfully the tracker rate was stated on our paperwork orginally) so even if we won our case in court the outcome probably wouldnt leave us much better off financially but we have decided to push on as we feel PTSB has treated us all so badly.


----------



## birdie (27 Apr 2016)

Sandra, it's good to hear that your not giving up on the process. My legal team think that the FSO are limited in what they can grant and that it looks like I'm going down the legal route. Like you I feel that PTSB are taking a right hand at us. They are probably hoping we just go away but they destroyed my life for over 4 years of struggling which could all have been avoided if they were not negligent with my mortgage account. Best of luck, keep me posted and I'll do likewise.


----------



## birdie (28 Apr 2016)

I do not have the rate issue, compensation issue only


----------



## Sandra (19 Sep 2016)

Hi All

We recently settled our appeal through the FSO, we were very lucky that our tracker rate was stated on our original paperwork so we were appealing the amount of compensation we received. We were advised by the FSO that the level of compensation had been set and agreed with the Central bank so the chances of this being increased was very slim, however the FSO felt our appeal needed further attention from PTSB. Long story short PTSB agreed that our appeal should have been looked at more in-dept and they offered a gesture of goodwill which we accepted. 

We were advised this was not an increase in compensation but a gesture but we feel that it was a win for us! 

Sandra


----------



## Suz2015 (20 Sep 2016)

Hi Sandra, can you give an indication as to the amount of the goodwill gesture please? Was a figure offered by PTSB and you accepted or did you put an amount of money in your appeal? Thanks.


----------



## Sandra (3 Oct 2016)

Sorry I was out of action for a couple of weeks just getting around to answering this now. 

We received €4k in 'goodwill' we did state on our complaint/appeal to the FSO we were looking for €10k in compensation, we were silently looking for between €4k - €5k but realistically knew it could be lower or nothing at all! 

This may sound lame but we honestly weren't just looking for 'more money' we felt like others that we had been treated so shabbily by PTSB we just couldn't let them have the last word. 

Sandra


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Oct 2016)

Sandra said:


> the FSO felt our appeal needed further attention from PTSB. Long story short PTSB agreed that our appeal should have been looked at more in-dept and they offered a gesture of goodwill which we accepted.



Hi Sandra

That is a great result. Well done. 

The odd thing is that the CAP seems to have dealt with appeals in a very quick manner.   In another case here, the poster wanted ptsb to agree to take him back from Ulster Bank. The CAP rejected his claim without even commenting on it.  

Brendan


----------

